# Gold verdienen mit  Ingenieurskunst ?



## Chalis (12. März 2009)

mit was kann man gold verdienen als Ingenieur?

bis jetz hab ich ein bissele gold verdient mit Pfeil und Patronen, aber nach Patch 3,1 brauchen die Jäger kein Pfeile/Patronen mehr.


----------



## red171 (12. März 2009)

eigentlich garnich..

Ingi ist und bleibt ein Fun Beruf und kein "ich brauch Gold" Beruf!

dem war so und wird auch immer so sein!


----------



## pumukle18 (14. März 2009)

Das mit den Pfeilen/Patronen is so nicht ganz richtig...

Ab 3.1 sind diese zu 1000 Stück stapelbar, zur Zeit sind es nur 200... Also ich denke mal das das noch ne Weile geht bis mein kleiner Jäger keine Patronen mehr braucht.

Denk mal das es sich evt lohnen könnte die Teile für die Chopper ins AH zu stellen. Da mein Jäger-Ingi aber erst Lvl28 hat ist das für mich momentan noch nicht interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (14. März 2009)

Also ich mache damit viel gold.....
Du kannst di mats verkaufen bring richtig gold.


----------



## Broesl (14. März 2009)

Die meisten ( mich mit eingeschlossen ) machen Gold glaub ich durch den Verkauf von Erzen, da die meisten bb auch haben, mit dem verdient man schon ganz gut Gold und kann nebenbei noch den besten beruf ever ausüben -> Ingi ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Mfg Broesl


----------



## Sarjin (16. März 2009)

Ingi is nicht wirklich ein beruf zum Gold verdienen, da man eigentlich auch mim chopper nix verdient. Nehmen wir mal an ich wäre ein nicht ingi der interresse und das Geld für einen chopper hätte ? Warum sollte ich 2k Gold für den ingi zahlen wenn ich mir die mats auch kaufen kann und dem inigi die  andern mats kaufen lasse. Dann drück ich ihm noch 100g für die mühe in die hand und gut wars..
Ein chopper ausm ah zu kaufen ist einfach nur dumm. Ich hab mich zu wotlk start richtig über ein neues mount gefreut die freude wäre geblieben wenn das mount berufsgebunden und nicht wirklich teuer wäre.


----------



## Ruediger (16. März 2009)

ja da haste recht wer kauft sich denn heute noch was ausm ah wie nen chooper mats besorgen machen lassen kommt immer günstiger hab jetzt nur noch sammelberufe muss nix skillen und hab das gold für mats zu kaufen somit locker zum glück denken nicht alles so aber ich finde irgendwie keinen beruf der mich richtig reizt. Beim VZ habe ich auch nur soweit geskillt um lvl 80 teile zu entzaubern mehr aber nicht


----------



## Grimmlin (12. April 2009)

Du kannst mit den kleinen Pets wie Z.b Kröte und yeti recht viel Geld verdienen.


----------



## Sir Wagi (15. April 2009)

Schockdrosselnder Partikelextraktor ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## red171 (15. April 2009)

Grimmlin schrieb:


> Du kannst mit den kleinen Pets wie Z.b Kröte und yeti recht viel Geld verdienen.



/sign



Sir schrieb:


> Schockdrosselnder Partikelextraktor ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

beides sehr schöne einnahme quellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (17. April 2009)

Zum Beginn von WotLK hab ich ganz gutes Geld mit den Zielrohren und den beiden Gewehren ganz ordentlich Gold gemacht, aber das hat relativ schnell nachgelassen. Mit etwas Glück hab ich da pro Gewehr 500 Gold Gewinn gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bei den letzten die ich verkauft hab war maximal noch nen Plus von 100 Gold drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabaz (12. Mai 2009)

Überladener Dings-zitator und Pfeil-/Kugelmaschinen verkauf ich noch jeden Tag ein paar und auch elementare Zephriumladung weil sehr viele Ingis die haben möchten aber zu faul waren "unterwegs" den Ruf dafür zu farmen. Aber reich wird man damit sicher nicht. 

Mit den Flinten haben sich nur die ne Nase verdient, die am Anfang sehr schnell und damit die ersten waren. Inzwischen gibts dafür kaum mehr als die mat-Preise. Deswegen liegen die in so manchem Ingi-Bankfach herum, und setzt man eine für 1000 G ins AH steht 3 Minuten später eine andere für 998 G drin.


----------



## Rygel (8. Juli 2009)

mit den waffen kann man nix mehr verdienen, oder? ich mache derzeit gute einnahmen mit *munition*, *pets* sowie den *titanstahlbarren* die ich als BB ja einmal am tag herstellen kann.


----------



## LordTobias (21. Juli 2009)

Brile +wolken +den sauger = äonen
äonem * ah = Gold

und jäger die gugeln/pfeile brauchen und die man kent sind imer gut z.b ich hab ein die einer schreibt mich 2 -3 mal die woche an wil 7 kugel mascindn und ich krig dafür 3 flaschen nach wal.


----------



## Bader1 (4. August 2009)

Ich verdien auf meinen Server(Ysera) ziehmlich viel GOld, indem ich 1000 Saronitpfeile für 50g verkauf!

Also man braucht: 15 Saronitbarren --->Saronitpfeilkiste(oder wie man die nennt)--->2000 Saronitpfeile

Also 100g für 15 Saronitbarren, das is schon heftig!


----------



## Willey (4. August 2009)

LordTobias schrieb:


> Brile +wolken +den sauger = äonen
> äonem * ah = Gold
> 
> und jäger die gugeln/pfeile brauchen und die man kent sind imer gut z.b ich hab ein die einer schreibt mich 2 -3 mal die woche an wil 7 kugel mascindn und ich krig dafür 3 flaschen nach wal.



arbeite mal an deiner rechtschreibung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jack Sparrow (21. August 2009)

> Schockdrosselnder Partikelextraktor ftw victory.gif



This!

Damit kannst du sehr schnell sehr viel Gold machen. Einfach mal über ein Gebiet in Nordend fliegen, die Dinger einsaugen und weiter in ein anderes Gebiet. 

Seit WotLK braucht man keine Brille mehr, um die Wolken auf der Minimap zu sehen.


----------



## Agrimor (27. August 2009)

Die "lebensechte mechanische Kröte" geht wirklich gut. Hab das Rezept für 100g gekauft und verkaufe pro Woche ca. 3 Kröten im AH für je 300G (immer schön einzeln, um den Preis nicht in den Keller zu treiben). Selbst wenn ich die Mats dafür aus Faulheit komplett im AH zusammenkaufe, habe ich maximal 50G Selbstkosten/Kröte. Das rechnet sich schon ^^


----------



## Tox_n (29. August 2009)

bis vor n paar wochen gingen die tankflinten noch ganz gut weg (im bereich von 1000-1300g), jetz will se auf einmal keiner mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadlift (5. September 2009)

Chopper oder Mechano-hog

Alle 2 Monate für 20k ins AH = 4-6k gold reingewinn jedesmal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## madmurdock (14. September 2009)

Tox_n schrieb:


> bis vor n paar wochen gingen die tankflinten noch ganz gut weg (im bereich von 1000-1300g), jetz will se auf einmal keiner mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil der raidende Warri eh die ilvl 245 Wurfwaffe für Marken holt und der Casual wohl kaum über 1000 Gold für ein Item raushaut. Zudem tanken "Mal ab und zu Spieler" eh kaum, da es zu stressig ist.


----------



## X-Zero (30. September 2009)

Also ich verdiene mit Ingi ca 400 G am Tag alleine Durch Messerscharfe Saronitpfeile und Mammutschneider, Munition bringt es heutzutage immer noch... Aber ich weiß nich genau ob meine Preise zu niedrig sind, bisher hab ich die 1000 Stacks immer für 15 G verkauft, aber heut hab ich im Ah die Stacks für 40 G gefunden, nun Frage ich mich b ich zu billig bin.

Was sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Preisen??


----------



## Schmiddel (2. Oktober 2009)

15G ??  Traumpreise....1000 Schuss kosten bei mir auf dem Server (Durotan) 6-8G -.-


----------



## roguff (3. Oktober 2009)

AUch bei uns sind sie ja nach Zeit für zwischen 10 - 16g drin. Ein Stack Mammutschneider. 
Pfeile dagegen zwischen 6 -9g das Stack.


----------



## Supermany2 (5. Oktober 2009)

ich kanns nur bestätigen^^:

Munition bringt etwas Gold
nen Chopper/Feuerstuhl bauen bringt auch viel Gold
die MAts dafür ins AH setzen
Pets bauen und verkaufen
manche können nen Nesingway 4000 brauchen^^

und natürlich noch die einnahme Quelle Nr.1 (und Nr2^^)
geh in Ulduar rein leg den ersten Boss und bau ihn auseinander XD
oder bau dir so ein Wolkenaufsaugdingenskirechen und sammeln Äonenkram^^


----------



## Ushapti (11. Oktober 2009)

Also absolutes nr 1 ist und bleibt wolken saugen. Am We brauch ich so ne gute stunde für 20 Äonenfeuer und 5-6 Äonenwasser. Wasser is Müll, geht idr für 5bis8G weg aber äonenfeuer zwischen 30G udn 60G je nach wochentag.

Pets gehen idr auch ganz gut weg, ebenso unbedeutende mats wie verschmorte Verkabelungen oder unberechenbare Sprengauslöser (gibt eben massig ingis die nciht wissen woher man das ganz locker bekommt xD ).

Munition geht auch noch recht gut, allerdings muss man wissen wie!
Dumpingpreise im ah? Tja, geldbörse auspacken und den KOMPLETTEN markt leer kaufen, bei witzpreisen wie diese 5G schmerzt das nicht. wenn man dann das "Monopol" hat einfach alles zu höheren preisen reinstellen so kaufe ich gerne mal Muni für 10-20G und hau es dann für 30-50G wieder ins Ah..
Ja is fies und gemein und sooo böse aber pft, an den typischen Raidtagen zahlens die leute weil sie eben keine Zeit und somit wahl haben.

Mal Ohne scheiß... Munition für 5G? Da macht man ja gar keinen Gewinn. Wäre als würde man ne berserker entchant für 20G ins ah stellen.

Dieses preisdumping ist gestört, als ob die ganzen dummen Kiddies keine ahnung hätten. EIner stellt Äonenfeuer für 55g ins ah und was macht der nächst... stellt 10 bis 20 davon für 29G rein... dumm, bescheuert oder dämliches add on einmal eingestellt als sich einer vertippt hat und zu faul um neu nachzugucken?!-.-


----------

